# Salted Brown Butter Crispy Treats



## MrsLMB (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't recall where I found this recipe but I tried it and I have to say it's so yummy ! 

It's sweet and a bit salty .. just the right combo.

*Salted Brown Butter Crispy Treats* 


Yield: 12 2-inch squares or 32 1-by- 2-inch bars 

8 tablespoons (115 grams or 1 stick) unsalted butter 
Heaping ¼ teaspoon flaky sea salt 
One 10- ounce (285-gram) bag large or miniature marshmallows 
6 cups (170 grams) rice krispies cereal (about half a 12- ounce box) 
Butter (or coat with nonstick spray) an 8- inch square pan with 2-inch sides 

Brown the butter: In a large pot, melt 1 stick butter over medium- low heat. 

It will melt, then foam, then turn clear golden, and finally start to turn brown and smell nutty. 

Stir frequently, scraping up any bits from the bottom as you do. 

Don't take your eyes off the pot: You may be impatient for it to start browning, but the period between the time the butter begins to take on color and the point where it burns is often less than a minute. 

Make the crispy treats: 

As soon as the butter takes on a nutty color, turn the heat off, sprinkle salt over butter, and stir in the marshmallows. 

The residual heat from the melted butter should be enough to melt them, but if it is not, turn it back on over low heat until the marshmallows are smooth. 

Be careful not to cook the marshmallows, which will destroy their stretchy softness; you're just looking for enough heat so they will melt and smooth out. 

Remove the pot from the stove, and stir in the cereal, folding it gently with the marshmallow mixture until the cereal is evenly coated. 

Quickly spread into prepared pan. 

Let cool, then cut into squares and get ready to make new friends. 

Note: I didn't have flaked sea salt so I used coarse sea salt and it works wonderfully. I also used salted butter rather than buying unsalted.


----------

